# GT RTS 3 Hinterbau Suche & Fragen



## trinkdöner (9. März 2009)

Da ich ja jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines RTS 3 aus 1994 bin - also zumindest zum Teil , suche ich jetzt die hintere Schwinge als Stahl- oder Aluversion.







Da bin ich auch schon bei einer wichtigen Frage:

*1. *Haben die Schwingen der unterschiedlich großen RTS 3-Modelle alle die selben Maße?
Wenn jemand mal seine Schwinge von unterem Drehpunkt zu oberem Drehpunkt zu Ausfallendenmitte messen könnte, könnte ich das mal vergleichen.
Vielleicht aber hat ja auch schon jemand eine Antwort parat!?
Mir scheint es jedefalls augenscheinlich so, als seien alle Schwingen gleich groß, egal ob 14,5", 16" oder 20" Rahmen.
*
2. *Kann ich auch eine Schwinge vom RTS 1 oder 2 anbauen?
Wenn ja welche Baujahre kämen dafür in Frage?
Ist die Alu-Version wie ich das verstanden habe.

*Und jetzt eigentlich das Wichtigste:*
*3. *Wer hat noch so eine Schwinge über? Stahl oder Alu.
http://www.benscycle.net und www.mountainbikecomponents.co.uk habe ich schon durch, da gibts nix mehr ;-(

*4. *Dämpfer und Kleinteile brauche ich natürlich auch noch 
Der Verkäufer war sehr freundlich und versprach mir noch einige "Bolts" die er noch rumliegen hatte mit beizulegen, also mal schauen ...

Ein ganzes RTS wäre natürlich nicht weniger uninteressant.

Schönen Abend noch, Sebastian


----------



## divergent! (9. März 2009)

aha du hast das schnäppchen geschoßen. ich hab ja sowas in 16" wie du schon richtig bemerkt hast.

die noleen dämpfer gabs mal ne weile bei ebay.uk und lagen so bei 60-70.

ne einzelne schwinge ist schon ein glücksgriff, da ist wohl eher ein kpl. rahmen angesagt. bei mir hat der wechsel von stahl auf aluhointerbau problemlos geklappt. 

ich hab noch schrauben für die dämpferbesfestignug rumkullern da ich bei mir welche aus titan verbaut hab, ebenso ne 450n feder.

evtl überlege ich aber eh grad mein rts jetzt schon zu zerlegen, da ich die anbauteile gerne in ein zaskar bauen will. leider hab ich dafür gerade kein geld für diesen rahmen übrig und mein lts ist auch nur halbfertig. rahmen und gabel wär dann evtl frei zum verkauf.....aber das kommt auf die gebote an....sonst fahr ichs erst noch bis mein lts fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trinkdöner (17. März 2009)

... immerhin weiß ich nun dank divergent!, das die Schwingen über die verschiedenen Framegrößen hinweg gleich sind.


----------



## tofu1000 (22. März 2009)

Je nachdem was du ausgeben willst - vielleicht wär das ja ne Chance:

http://cgi.ebay.com/G-T-vintage-RTS...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## divergent! (23. März 2009)

na dann sollte er aber mal schnell zuschlagen! billiger wirds nicht


----------



## trinkdöner (23. März 2009)

Jungs - allererste Sahne!

Da konnte ich wirklich nicht NEIN sagen ;-)
Dann wirds also eher was als ich dachte mit dem RTS für meine Freundin 
Mal schauen, obs der Verkäufer auch ordentlich "dismounted" bekommt, damit der Versand nicht teurer wird als die Parts ...

Als Reifen hatte ich, falls es jemanden interessiert, an die hier gedacht:






Grützi, Sebastian


----------



## painmuds (5. April 2009)

hallo hab mir gerade eben auch nen schicken 3er gekauft aber mit stahlschwinge... passen da die anderen parts für die federung aus alu? und hat viell. jmd irgendwo eine aus alu rumliegen? weiss blöde frage nach den vorigen posts... wär schön wenn mir jmd weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## divergent! (5. April 2009)

kurz und knapp...es passt. teile bekommen....nur mit viel glück.

sämtliche ebays absuchen ( uk, usa ) da kannst du manchmal glück haben


----------



## trinkdöner (5. April 2009)

Gestern ist ein rts 3 bei ebay für ~ EUR 50.- weggegangen... 
Also soooo viel Glück braucht man da gar nicht.


----------



## painmuds (5. April 2009)

das war ich... hatt ich glück... waren aber nur 45... hängs erstmal an die wand...;-)


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. April 2009)

Gratuliere, wir haben uns da wohl duelliert. Zu Deinen Glück hatte ich dann doch noch eine höhere Summe zu spät eingegeben. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (5. April 2009)

und zu eurem Glück war ich net u Hause..


----------



## trinkdöner (9. April 2009)

So, das Ganze macht Fortschritte...
Leider nur zögerlich weil der Versender des Hinterbaus aus den USA es nicht für nötig hielt, mir den gesamten Rahmen inkl. des oberen Lagers zu senden, sondern nur den extrahierten Hinterbau. 
Immerhin ists Alu 

*Könnte mal jemand die Schraube des oberen Gelenks lösen bei seinem RTS und ein Foto (oder Fotos) machen, damit ich mir ungefähr vorstellen kann wie das zusammengehört? Das wäre echt klasse!* (evtl. auch mit Maßangaben)

Folgende Teile habe ich jetzt:





... passende Industrielager einpressen/kleben sollte ja kein Problem sein, da müssen aber noch irgendwie Abstandshalter oder sowas rein und wofür habe ich gleich 4 dieser weissen Plastikführungen in Kit??

Naja eigentlich dachte ich nach dem Kauf des defekten Rahmens ich hätte jetzt alles aber wie das dann immer so ist fehlt natürlich noch das letzte kleine Teilchen!!

Ach: die 2 Cable Guides für den Hauptrahmen fehlen jetzt natürlich auch noch!

Grützi, Sebastian


----------



## Syborg (9. April 2009)

trinkdöner schrieb:


> .......aber wie das dann immer so ist fehlt natürlich noch das letzte kleine Teilchen!!



Der Satz könnte von mir stammen, geht mir auch immer so 

Gruß Syborg


----------



## trinkdöner (13. April 2009)

Jungs, lasst mich nicht hängen!!
Ist fast ein bischen wie Eier suchern nur das keiner sagt: kalt kalt wärmer ...

Sind das vielleicht die hier?


----------



## cleiende (13. April 2009)

Vermutlich sind die meisten grad Eier suchen. Über Feiertage dauert es immer länger mit den Antworten.
Ruf doch heute abend bei Benscycles an, die können Dir das erklären. Schick Ihnen vorher ein Bild per mail.
Durchaus kompetent und hilfsbereit, die Leute dort.
Ach ja, besorg Dir ggfs von denen die Masse der fehlenden Lager. Die Lager solltest Du über die Fa. Schneider in Friedrichsdorf bekommen können.

Irgendwann sehen wir uns im Taunus, aufgrund der Rahmenfarbe dürften wir uns leicht gegenseitig erkennen.


----------



## trinkdöner (13. April 2009)

;-)
Also ich fahre genau jetzt in den Taunus, aber mit dem hier:
Das RTS ist für meine Freundin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (13. April 2009)

Oh mein Gott, ein Würfel-Rad!


----------



## trinkdöner (13. April 2009)

Wie es halt so ist, ist man hinterher immer klüger ...
Der aufmerksame Leser wird gesehen haben, das ich da das "C/Stay Pivot Kit" gekauft habe was soviel heisst wie Chainstay Pivot-Kit ;-)






Letztendlich wäre das von benscycles angebotene "Pivot-Bushing Set" das richtigere gewesen...
Heisst also wieder warten und evtl. wieder zum Zoll rennen und 19% auf alles inkl. Versandkosten oben drauf bezahlen!
Handelt der Zoll das bei Euch eigentlich auch unterschiedlich mit den 19% auf die Versandkosten?

Die Schwinge soll natürlich noch vom Lack befreit werden.
Ich habe Abbeize hier - oder doch lieber Sand/Kunststoffperlenstrahlen?
Und die Cableguides suche ich immer noch - irgendwer ne Idee?

Edit: ja ein Cube cleiende - dachte ich mir auch wo ichs sah... mag die Marke eigentlich überhaupt nicht - aber ich muss sagen die Mühle is ne Rakete ob bergauf oder ab. Und da ich mich mindestens einmal pro Abfahrt hinlege (heute nicht ausgenommen ;-), würde sich teureres Gefährt einfach nicht lohnen ...

Grützi, Sebastian


----------



## cleiende (13. April 2009)

Gib die Schwinge den Günter Wilhelm in Usingen wenn Du es richtig und langlebig machen willst.
www.bikecolours.de
Macht ne saugute Arbeit, bist aber sich mit 50 EUR dabei. Er pulvert halt auch für Ziemen, den netten Markus S etc.

Was den Würfel angeht: Ist schwer heute ein Rad einer charismatischen Marke zu finden welches bezahlbar ist.


----------



## trinkdöner (18. April 2009)

... und weiß jetzt auch noch jemand, wie ich den Dämpfen eingesetzt bekomme? 
Das ist eine ernstgemeinte Frage!!
Der Dämpfer verkantet sich zwischen oberer Aufnahme und dem Durchlass im Sattelrohr..









Grüsse, Sebastian


----------



## divergent! (18. April 2009)

ja der einbau ist etwas frickelig.

1. die kleine mutter zum vorspannen der feder ganz nach oben drehen, damit man die feder etwas nach oben verschieben kann.

2. die untere platte für die feder kannst du erstmal weglassen, kann man im eingebauten zustand einbauen.

3. den hinterbau weit nach unten drücken, quasi ausfedern lassen

4. beim einbau des dämpfers darauf achten daß oben der schräge teil richtung sattel zeigt

5. dämpfer etwas schräg in die öffnung reinhakel, dabei etwas drehen

6. jetzt müsste es eigentlich sitzen

7. wenn du es so nicht hinbekommst:

den kleinen umlenkhebel am rahmen lösen, hinterbau hochklappen, dämpfer montieren und einfach wieder zusammenstecken.

viel spaß


----------



## trinkdöner (18. April 2009)

dreht man den Rahmen rum, gehts!!


----------



## trinkdöner (18. April 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ja der einbau ist etwas frickelig...



Danke, aber es lag tatsächlich daran, das das Durchlassstück ein paar Milimieter mehr spiel zur anderen Seite hin freigab, also Rahmen rumgedreht und der Dämpfer ging einfach so durch 

Hier gibts derweil auch eine erste Bilder vom RTS 

Herzlichen Dank an alle, die zur Fertigstellung beitragen!!!
Ein hartes Stück Arbeit mit dem ganzen Kleinteilfirlefanz aber es wird!!
Danke also, Sebastian


----------

